# Stop fighting! Ready for a group F.A.R.T.



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Here are the details*

This will be held on the first day of the OAA filed champs.

First of all you get a group of 4 buddies together in the same group. While you are shooting the field round each person score their highest scoring arrow including x's on a fifth score card. Then at the end of the day we will tally the scores and find the winner. If there happen to be a tie they will be broken on the practice range at the end of the first day.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*To get thing started*

Here is the first team

Captain Ted Fagan
Assistant Andrew Fagan 
Clean up crew Mathew Tyhurst
Anchor Rob Clozza


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

65 views and no takers! (I think they all must be sceeered)

WE WIN!!!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Even though it's my home town (where I grew up at least!), I'm not sure that I'm going to be able to make it! I'm working on that right now...


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

cath8r said:


> 65 views and no takers! (I think they all must be sceeered)
> 
> WE WIN!!!


Thats Skeeered ! And you might want to fill in just what's being settled here. and maybe even toss a link into the mix for the field champ shoot:embara:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Team #2 which will be the first place team anyway

Captain-FiFi
First mate-Sean
Co-Captain-Kim Weiler
Co-first mate-Mike Weiler


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

okay, I'm game, if these gents will have me, here's my "dream team" for this shindig :wink:

araz2114
ontario moose
Grey Eagle
PBean


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

When is this tourney?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

DsrtRat said:


> When is this tourney?


Apparently Canadian Smackdown threads lack some of the amenities and refinements of their US counterparts:wink:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*team*

Not sure paul but keep us in mind for a team.:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

August 9-10 2008 is the dates. Does someone want little old me on thier team?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> okay, I'm game, if these gents will have me, here's my "dream team" for this shindig :wink:
> 
> araz2114
> ontario moose
> ...


I'm so there :wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Uhhhhh, John....... you call that a dream team??!! There is only one Mathews shooter in that group! Its not too late to drop a Martin or 3 and give yourself a shot at this thing. I'll look the other way now and let you revise that team of yours.....


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Uhhhhh, John....... you call that a dream team??!! There is only one Mathews shooter in that group! Its not too late to drop a Martin or 3 and give yourself a shot at this thing. I'll look the other way now and let you revise that team of yours.....


You better tone it down a little with Martin bashing or you might get dropped the A team. With Ted, Andrew and my self we have 10 limbs and 7 strings. I don't what you little bow can bring to the party


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

H.M. Murdock said:


> You better tone it down a little with Martin bashing or you might get dropped the A team. With Ted, Andrew and my self we have 10 limbs and 7 strings. I don't what you little bow can bring to the party


Yeah, but they have more string lots and lots and lots of string. :wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

is it a 2 day shoot or can you shoot one or the other?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> is it a 2 day shoot or can you shoot one or the other?


First day only


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hmmmm, maybe there will be another Mathews shooter there.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I have to be there and there is too much mathews bashing going on here Their bows might have more strings and glitter BUT they aren't a Mathews and the shooters behind them are WELL behind them So if anyone wants me I'm here
Andy


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

#1 Hogger said:


> I have to be there and there is too much mathews bashing going on here Their bows might have more strings and glitter BUT they aren't a Mathews and the shooters behind them are WELL behind them So if anyone wants me I'm here
> Andy


speaking of old F.A.R.T.s ..... how ya doin' Andy :becky:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

pintojk said:


> speaking of old F.A.R.T.s ..... how ya doin' Andy :becky:


Dang it, you beat me to the punch!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

pintojk said:


> speaking of old F.A.R.T.s ..... how ya doin' Andy :becky:


*cough* *cough* Yeah, how are you doing, John? *cough* *cough*

:wink:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Wait a second...A week ago you could barely pull 40 shots...now you're gunna throw down 112 in one round....how's the doc feel about that?:wink:



pintojk said:


> okay, I'm game, if these gents will have me, here's my "dream team" for this shindig :wink:
> 
> araz2114
> ontario moose
> ...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> Wait a second...A week ago you could barely pull 40 shots...now you're gunna throw down 112 in one round....how's the doc feel about that?:wink:


made it through the R100 okay :thumb: ..... with the Doc's help and a little determination Kytylytr's going down :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What exactly is going to be settled with this whole deal?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> What exactly is going to be settled with this whole deal?



Those of us that win will be able to stick out our chests............. hopefully past our sagging bellies................ cry's of "I coulda been a contenda" will be heard throughout the landscape.............. and most importantly....... there will be a valid reason to drink copious amounts of alcohol..... as it will be in the name of victory :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I figured it was going to be something along those lines. Just wanted confirmation. If I survive "The Hill", I'll be there. 

Dennis you have an email and a pm is on the way.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I want to post a team, but I have to wait.:angry::nyah:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

OK...here is our team


Dietmar Trillus
Tim Watts
Jason Evoy 
Andrew Fagan

Good luck to all...:darkbeer: What's the prize again?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

BigF's already been claimed ..... who's your next choice ???



ZarkSniper said:


> OK...here is our team
> 
> 
> Dietmar Trillus
> ...


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

pintojk said:


> BigF's already been claimed ..... who's your next choice ???


No other choice...he's been traded...sorry all. Former neighbours means nothing here.:zip:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

DsrtRat said:


> is it a 2 day shoot or can you shoot one or the other?


Technically the OAA Field Champs (Ptbo this year) is a 2 day shoot, but I guess if you are only shooting the F.A.R.T. part, then you better be there saturday. I've been looking on the OAA website for a registration form, but I can't find one on line, but it is in your 2008 Club & Tournament Guide. Please pre-register, it makes things much easier for the club.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I won't know my work sched until the 26th of july for aug. Maybe I can spare for a team at the last minute. Seems like they want the big fellow in 2 squads so maybe the losing squad will take a short, fat man instead. {sit down Sean, I meant me}.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

DsrtRat said:


> I won't know my work sched until the 26th of july for aug. Maybe I can spare for a team at the last minute. Seems like they want the big fellow in 2 squads so maybe the losing squad will take a short, fat man instead. {sit down Sean, I meant me}.



Oh, I just about stood up when you said that!

Looks like Jo and I might be good to go for this after all (I think it's been about oh..... 10 years since Jo last shot a field round!)


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Andrew, tell her we need more female compound archers out there. I'm not sure who's all coming, but it looks like there may only be me & Kimmy Weiler, so she'd have a fighting chance, but I know medals aren't what Jo's about, and it would be fun to see her again.............


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FiFi said:


> Andrew, tell her we need more female compound archers out there. I'm not sure who's all coming, but it looks like there may only be me & Kimmy Weiler, so she'd have a fighting chance, but I know medals aren't what Jo's about, and it would be fun to see her again.............


What are you talking about FiFi? I thought Sean said he was coming?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> What are you talking about FiFi? I thought Sean said he was coming?


I was only talking about female compound archers


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Here is my team for the event:

Me
Dave Cousins
Randy Hinkelman (Hinkelmonster)
Larry Wise

I think I've got most of the bases covered.

Paul.. You can be an alternate on our team.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FiFi said:


> I was only talking about female compound archers


Oh boy. Never mind.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Here is my team for the event:
> 
> Me
> Dave Cousins
> ...


Keep having those happy thoughts:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

what about Nathan Brooks ???



Moparmatty said:


> Here is my team for the event:
> 
> Me
> Dave Cousins
> ...


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

or Gellenthian?


pintojk said:


> what about Nathan Brooks ???


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Not a "WISE" choice*

You're gunna need em all...maybe we'll even spot you an extra guy to help out...:wink:


Moparmatty said:


> Here is my team for the event:
> 
> Me
> Dave Cousins
> ...


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Here is my team! Not to offend, but if you guys wanna scrap it out over Big Andrew, go right ahead. If there is a post shoot cuddle, I am sure he will do just fine!:grouphug:

P.S. Lick it! stick it! stamp it! NO ERASING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow..there sure are alot of dreamers on this thread...:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Pinto, I knew I had forgot someone.

Revised final list:

Me
Randy Hinkelman (Hinkelmonster)
Dave Cousins
Nathan Brookes

Larry Wise as an alternate. (Sorry Dsrtrat)


As for your new team Dsrtrat. I'm not sure if they'll let you shoot with them since you're shooting one of those other "M" brand bows. Looks to me like they are all M4L's. But if you are determined that's your team, I'm sure one of us can outfit you with the right brand so you can play with your team mates.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Pinto, I knew I had forgot someone.
> 
> Revised final list:
> 
> ...


What ??? Merlin???


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hmmm, Moparmatty, I believe Tiffany shoots an "M" bow. That would make for a very balanced team. 2 mathews, 2 martins. Maybe we could call ourselves "TEAM M". If martin wants me to strap on a Martin bow to shoot with that group, I would gladly do it and even get a tattoo of a big cat on my right arm.

Let's be realistic, if I could shoot with that group, I would be happy if they gave me a twig from the local park, put fishing line on it and used a straw for an arrow!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Here is my team for the event:
> 
> Me
> Dave Cousins
> ...


Well........... Hinky is scheduled to be at my place a few weeks after this shoot..... maybe you can recruit him early  But........ you're paying the grocery bill


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Well........... Hinky is scheduled to be at my place a few weeks after this shoot..... maybe you can recruit him early  But........ you're paying the grocery bill


You flip for a week and I'll flip for a week. :wink:

As long as I get him on my team. If not, forget it! LOL!!!!


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Need 2 more...*

Andrew and I are in, but we need 2 more. Anyone game?


----------

